# wireless works, wired doesn't



## dannoonan (Jan 5, 2008)

My wireless router works fine throughout the whole house, except for the wired access on my computer. Another computer runs fine off of the same ethernet hub. tried switching hubs, wires, and even the router. everything stays the same.

Dell network asst. says There is a problem in my routing table but cannot repair it. 

I would appreciate any help as I've only a little bit of my mind left. Thanks Dan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dannoonan (Jan 5, 2008)

Cable Modem Toshiba PCX2200 Roadrunner service
Router Linksys WRTP54G with 2 Vonage telephone ports
No encryption on wireless.
Dell Inspiron 531 Vista home premium.
Wired and wireless work fine through the whole house. Except for my computer. On mine The wireless works fine but the wired doesn't. All the diagnostics say the card is fine. I hooked up a lan to USB connection and that wouldn't work either.

I've switched cables , ethernet hubs, and routers. Nothing changes. I have an XP computer hooked up to the same ethernet hub and that works fine.

I've included some reports from Dell also. I tried the trial of their network asst. and it says there is an error in the routing table which it cannot repair.

Dell System Info

My Computer info

1.0 My Computer 
1.0.1 Model INSPIRON D531 
1.0.2 Service Tag 8469HD1 
1.0.3 Express Service Code 176-666-434-93 
1.0.4 Operating System Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium 
1.0.5 Service Pack 0 
1.0.6 Computer Name POPPABEAR-PC 
1.0.7 Work Group WORKGROUP 
1.1 Computer and User Information 
1.1.1 User Name PoppaBear 
1.1.2 DNS Name PoppaBear-PC 
1.1.3 Domain - 
1.2 Operating System and BIOS 
1.2.1 Windows Directory C:\Windows 
1.2.2 Local Language English (United States) 
1.2.4 BIOS Vendor Dell Inc. 
1.2.5 BIOS Version 1.0.8 
1.2.6 BIOS Date 11/19/07 

From Dell network asst. with usb wireless unplugged.

4.0 Wireless Network Information 
4.0.1 Network Name - 
4.0.2 Status - 
4.0.3 Security - 
4.0.4 Security Format - 
4.1 Network Adapter




4.1.1.1 Networking Device NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
4.1.1.3 Cable Status Connected 
4.1.1.4 DHCP Server 0.0.0.0 
4.1.1.5 DHCP Enabled Yes 
4.1.1.6 IP Addresses 169.254.177.175 
4.1.1.7 Subnet Masks 255.255.0.0 
4.1.1.8 Default Gateway 0.0.0.0 
4.1.1.9 Autoconfiguration Enabled Yes 
4.1.1.10 DNS Servers - 
4.1.1.11 WINS Servers







- 
4.1.1.12 WINS Enabled No 
4.1.1.13 MAC Address 00-1A-A0-55-D8-B0 
4.1.1.14 Broadcast Address 169.254.255.255 
4.2 Modem Information 
4.2.1.1 Description Conexant D850 56K V.90 DFVc Modem 
4.2.1.2 Port COM3 
4.2.1.3 Device Type Internal Modem 
4.2.1.4 Status OK 
4.2.1.5 Status PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200F14F1&REV_00\4&4544209&0 
4.2.2.1 Description Brother MFC-7820N Fax Only 
4.2.2.2 Port COM4 
4.2.2.3 Device Type External Modem 
4.2.2.4 Status OK 
4.2.2.5 Status USB\VID_04F9&PID_0181&MI_02\6&8240B11&0 
4.3 Web Information 
4.3.1 Default Browser Internet Explorer 
4.3.2 Internet Explorer Version 7.0.6000.16575 
4.3.3 Default Browser Open Command "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome 
4.3.4 Default HTML Editor OpenOffice.org 2.3 
4.3.5 Default Internet Call - 
4.4 Email Information 
4.4.1 Default Email Program Windows Mail 
4.4.2 Default News Program Windows Mail 
4.4.3 Default Calandar Program Windows Calendar 
4.4.4 Default Contact List Address Book 
4.5 Outlook Express Email Accounts 
Information not found 
4.6 Outlook Email Accounts 
Information not found 
4.7 Windows Mail Accounts 
4.7.1.1 Account Name pop-server.hvc.rr.com 
4.7.1.3 Email [email protected] 
4.7.1.4 User Name dannoonan 
4.7.1.5 Incoming Server pop-server.hvc.rr.com 
4.7.1.6 Outgoing Server smtp-server.hvc.rr.com 
4.8 Proxy Configuration 
4.8.1 Proxy Enabled false 
4.8.2 Proxy Address - 
4.8.3 Proxy Automatic Configuration Address - 
4.8.4 Bypass Proxy for Local Addresses false 
4.8.5 Local Addresses to Bypass - 
4.9 Virtual Connections Ordinal 
Information not found 

IPConfig/all


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PoppaBear-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-55-D8-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::801d:4ee1:849d:b1af%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.177.175(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333408
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{383B29B8-FD0C-4AD2-9E83-F61649BCE
241}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.177.175%12(Preferred)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


Thank You for the help. Dan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I guessing this is a bad NIC, but let's do this anyway.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



Let's see another IPCONFIG /ALL with the machine wired to the router.


----------



## dannoonan (Jan 5, 2008)

John, I included the screen after I enteredthe commands you directed me to do. I don't know if the result of the 3rd command was significant or not. Thanks, Dan

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>

Now I'm rebooting





Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PoppaBear-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v3 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 A
dapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-2F-31-EF-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f498:5661:9b99:bdef%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 07, 2008 4:18:53 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 08, 2008 4:18:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665199
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-55-D8-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::801d:4ee1:849d:b1af%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.177.175(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333408
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{383B29B8-FD0C-4AD2-9E83-F61649BCE
241}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.177.175%11(Preferred)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EB2387A8-B1FC-423E-9E1C-B353F9600
06F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.15.101%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If that's a known good port and cable, I'm starting to think your NIC is bad.


----------



## dannoonan (Jan 5, 2008)

John, That is what I figured. But when I hooked up the USB to ethernet line I thought it must be software related, since I had already switched all the cables, hub, and routers. I am at a loss and have surrendered. I think I will reformat my machine, and reinstall my files again. I'll try calling dell again but they have shown less than helpful, while suggesting programs I can buy from them.

This is the message I get from their network assistant "We Have detected a problem with the routing table on your computer but we could not repair it. We suggest you reboot your computer."

Would a routing table error be a software or hardware problem, or could it be either?

If it's hardware, none of the hardware would hold a memory to recause this after a reformat reinstall, Would it? Thanks for the help, I will send a small donation. Dan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The routing table is software, but I can't believe that has anything to do with this issue. Let's take a look.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*route print*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Wolverine78 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the same problem (wireless works, wired doesn't), and I don't think it's the network interface card (NIC). I first had the problem on a Dell Inspiron 530S. After running a myriad of troubleshooting ideas, nothing fixed the problem. Dell said it was a bad motherboard, and they would send a technician to replace it. I don't think the technician really knew what the problem was. So I chose to return the computer, and ordered a Vostro 200 to replace the Inspiron. They are apparenlty the exact same computer, except that the Vostro has a black case rather than a white one. They also had the exact same problem. Unlikely that the NIC would be bad on both machines. Dell still hasn't offered any solution.

The NIC appears in my device manager, and appears to be working properly. Diagnostics indicate that hardware is fine, but the link test returns "adapter has no link".

When I run a system information scan from the Dell Support Center, the NIC doesn't show up. However, in the Proxy Configuration box, it shows Proxy Configuration false. I'm not sure whether that might be the problem.


----------



## ludachrisgsx (May 21, 2008)

I just started having this exact same problem today. I have a Dell Vostro laptop which I bring to work and plug into the network. Left the office yesterday and everything worked fine. Plugged in to my mother in law's network at her house last night, no problem. Came into work today and plugged in, getting the same error as the original poster. Dell Network Assistant cannot connect and cannot repair.

I didn't do anything different. I've rebooted several times. I'm also having issues with our wireless network. I can see the connection in the network connections window and the network and sharing window. The signal strength is Excellent. I even tried disconnecting and reconnecting to the wireless network. It says successfully connected. But I can't connect to the internet. 

Please tell me this 2 month old laptop doesn't have something wrong with it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, please start your own threads.


----------



## ludachrisgsx (May 21, 2008)

My apologies... the standard forum etiquette I've known has always been to add on to an existing thread if the subject matter is exactly the same to keep from having info scattered in different threads.

Just to update everyone - I found that our Sonicwall firewall was having issues and needed to be restarted here at work.


----------



## Wolverine78 (Jan 20, 2008)

The problem I reported in January was traced to a faulty cat5 cable. I tested the cable in my laptop and other equipment to make sure it was not the prolbem and it worked fine. But for some reason the cable that worked fine with every other piece of equipment on the planet didn't work with the Intel network cards installed in my two Dell computers. When the old cable was replaced with a different one, the problem was solved. (But not until after Dell paid for a technician to spend about three hours working on the machine and swapping out the motherboard and God only knows what else.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Bummer! :grin:


----------

